# House Available



## goatiigirl (Apr 6, 2009)

Have land but no house? We have a large home available that needs a new piece of land. Approximately 2800 sq ft. House has 2 floor to ceiling stone fireplaces that do throw heat and can be used for cooking. Small porch on front and large farm porch on back. Lots of windows that provide lots of light. Can be made into a 2 family home.

House has new roof. However, this house must be moved off site. Dismantle and move anywhere.

This is not a shell. House has solid oak cupboards, which were top of the line when originally put in, plus all bath fixtures, kitchen sink, windows, doors, etc. We will remove the old, junk carpet. Buyer will also need to provide own fixtures, as we are keeping the antique and reproduction pieces.

$130,000 cash takes it! (Fireplaces alone would be $25,000 to replace) Must be moved this summer. Sold AS IS! Located in upstate New York, near Rochester. Sale paperwork will be handled by licensed realtor.


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

thats a lot of money for a house that has to be moved


----------



## blessedx5 (Jul 9, 2008)

mtman said:


> thats a lot of money for a house that has to be moved


:nerd: What he said...


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

take note it is also their first post..


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

beowoulf90 said:


> take note it is also their first post..


I noticed, and I'm watching to see if they come back with contact info, or other details, etc.

Angie


----------



## goatiigirl (Apr 6, 2009)

First, I'm glad to see there is such a freindly lot here. The messages are coming through pretty nasty.

Second, this is not a bad price for a full house, especially this size. Not a shell that doesn't even have the cupbaords left, which you can pick up for less. The only thing that this doesn't have is the old carpet and appliances.

Third, I myself have looked at houses to be moved, that were much higher in price as well as much lower. Basically, you get what you pay for! If you want to spend $20,000 on a house shell to be moved, you'll spend another $70,000 or more putting in the kitchen, bathrooms, fireplaces and such, on ahouse this size.

And why would I leave contact information unless someone asks for it? If you're not interested, you don't need to leave nasty comments. Just pass it by or if you have interest, contact me, ask for my information and make an offer! 

And yes, this is my first post, and most likely my last if this is what happens here. I feel very welcome here!


----------



## NorthCountryWd (Oct 17, 2008)

Don't be offended.....spammers, scammers and less than reputable folk are common on public forums. Your initial post was easily confused for a similar one on craigslist recently. Launching insults back and forth is not going to help.

How about pictures, links to an MLS listing or Realtor contact numbers for those that might be interested?


----------



## blessedx5 (Jul 9, 2008)

Goat Girl,

I'm sure it's a lovely house and maybe worth every penny... without pics it's hard to tell for sure. I hope you get what you are asking.

Saying something is "a lot of money" is simply stating an opinion and says more about the poster than it does about you or your house. 

Sorry you read more into it that what was intended.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

goatiigirl - sorry you don't like us being careful, but I delete quite a few spammers that come in with posts somewhat like yours. The first and only post, even if I leave them up for days.

We know nothing about you from that first post, and it is very similar to spam postings we get.

And I don't mind letting the HT group know a post is being watched, in case of it being spamming. If it's not, then no one has anything to worry about.

Overall - HT is friendly, but we don't appreciate being used as just an advertising venue for people that don't contribute elsewhere. 

Angie


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

goatiigirl said:


> First, I'm glad to see there is such a freindly lot here. The messages are coming through pretty nasty.QUOTE]
> 
> Don't take offense, but I will tell you that since Feb 23 to now I've deleted 127 spam accounts in the forum I admin for.
> 
> ...


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

When you take down those $25K fireplaces so you can move them, they are now a truckload of field stones. I'll give you all you want if you pick them up out of my field. Heck, I'll pay you to take them. I don't think that was a good selling point. 

I agree.... you may have a beautiful home, but this board probably isn't the place to sell it, or get much sympathy. Most of us are building our own homes from scratch by being as frugal as we can. I've had a lot of luck on craigslist.com in selling real estate, you might want to try that. Is there a reason you are wanting to remove what sounds like a beautiful home? I'm sure it would sell better if the land were included.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

CC, where are you located? I would love to take some of your stone off your hands!


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Stonybrook said:


> CC, where are you located? I would love to take some of your stone off your hands!


Hehehe. North Central Ohio. Bit of a haul.  Actually, I've been collecting them since I bought the place, bucket by bucket, and figure that someday I'll use them to build a fireplace wall or something. Or not. Most likely, they'll still be in a pile when I sell the place.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

I can't tell you how many loads we have hauled from here there and yon. Honestly, if there was any reason I was going through Ohio I would try and bum them off of you. I love the look of stone.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

That price seems a bit high. Heck I would venture to say you would be lucky to get half that asking price, but then again without any pics I suppose there could be little extras like gold plated faucets and door knobs.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

goatiigirl, 
I'll jump in with the rest of us "naysayers". That price is unbelievable. I've seen those kinds of prices paid for vintage colonial style plantations from the upper New England area on episodes of "This Old House" and thought they were rediculous as well. 

Where I come from you can get a heck of a house to be moved for $5000 or less. It can then set you back another $15,000 to have it moved and and at least $10,000 for utillities and set up. At this point, you then have $30,000 tied up in a house that needs a lot of drywall, door swing, and window latch repair due to the move. That is still not counting the fact that you've got all this money tied up into a "used" house. 
I hope you are a for real poster and not a scammer. I'm not trying to sound mean or nasty but I can see where this add can be taken the wrong way.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I wil step in here since I do live in NYS south of Rochester and say that depending on the area it can be a reasonable offer. Housing porices in some areas are extremely inflated. Where I used to live you couldn't get a run down fixer upper for less than 140,000. Where I live now I bought a move in condition home for 69,900 a few years back. No property but average for the area. Hubby and I are now looking to move and the area we are thinking about WV we can find a property with land for less than we paid for this house. I myself would never pay 130,000 for a house needing to be moved unless it was a historic house but some people would here.

goatiigirl if you haven't done so, I would recommend hitting the craigslist listings in the region.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

I am nosey enough to want to see pictures.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm betting you won't see any pics. I think she hit, got bit, and is gone. She's probably figured this isn't the place to advertise a McMansion. I feel like a reverse snob.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

beowoulf90 said:


> goatiigirl said:
> 
> 
> > First, I'm glad to see there is such a freindly lot here. The messages are coming through pretty nasty.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Grizz (May 11, 2002)

At least u meanies didnt tar and feather that poor girl:bash: funny how some just want to bash guess they dont have anything else to do!!Mite be a 200 or 300 k house in her area and be a bargin after the move!! GOOD LUCK GOATIGIRL!!


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Grizz said:


> At least u meanies didnt tar and feather that poor girl:bash: funny how some just want to bash guess they dont have anything else to do!!Mite be a 200 or 300 k house in her area and be a bargin after the move!! GOOD LUCK GOATIGIRL!!


Yea dag gone it... I wasted the time to heat the tar and she hasn't been back since....

If your first post is here to sell a house, then I think it is suspect....
But hey I'm not an authority here and never claimed to be... Now what did I do with the feathers?


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I dunno..I live right outside Rochester, New York, and yes, housing CAN be expensive..but not for just the house like this.


----------

